# Best substrate for Angelfish ?



## HOWsMom

Best substrate for Angelfish ?

I think this is going to be the starting point for my tank - Angelfish.

So, to start out, since I am starting from scratch basically, I will pick the substrate and such that will best suit the centerpiece fish and add the tankmates from there.

Oddly enough - though I have done NOTHING except start the filters (old filters, old media that has been sitting for over a year, just rinsed out and restarted) - I am getting an ammonia reading ! No idea why. Anyhow, that's not for this thread.

Pool sand ?
Gravel ?
Larger gravel / small stones ?

Plants - I want plants too. 
Slim-leafed (val?) or broad-lead (anubias?)

What about moss balls ?


----------



## Fishlover02

If I were you, I'd use a dark substrate, and finer grain for the plants. Angelfish aren't too picky for their substrate. The fluorite line of substrates works well for me, though a bit pricey for larger tanks.


----------



## bob123

As fishlover say's Angels are not picky on substrate as I have them in tanks with play sand, gravel, poolfilter sand and bare bottom. It all depends on the look you want val grows in any substrate and anubius doesn't need substrate just tie it to a rock or driftwood.


----------



## HOWsMom

Thank you !

Good point that angels wouldn't care - they are NOT bottom dwellers.
I feel a little foolish now.


----------



## Fishlover02

HOWsMom said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Good point that angels wouldn't care - they are NOT bottom dwellers.
> I feel a little foolish now.


We all have to start somewhere with the questions, we're all beginners at some point! I know I have my fair share of questions asked which at the time seemed fine but now sound silly.


----------

